# recording from the guide



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

from the guide you click on the show you want to record. Click record options and you'll see 

start recording (1minute or anytime earlier)
end recording (1minute or later)

It would be nice from START RECORDING: we can also choose to record at later. I record sporting events but some are 4hrs long, it saves me power and fast forwarding since I only watch last minutes or less.

I'm also aware that you can record at later time by manual recording but that takes 10+ extra steps vs 1 click away from record options.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Unfortunately for you, that use case is probably very very narrow. That is, there are tons of things to work on that impact much larger user populations before this becomes a cost beneficial project (unless it just happens to be super easy).

ffd and using skip-to-tick is probably your best option if you don't want manual recordings. If you could measure the power savings difference, good luck.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

tried manual recording, takes too much time and you can't set up as one pass. You have to manually enter it in every week. 


All I'm asking from tivo is, Start record should go both direction not just sooner. oh well, no biggie I just won't watch it


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

It wouldn't save you much fast forwarding. You would still have to FF in between hash marks. IF you captured only the last hour or two of an event then maybe those hash marks would only be 15 minutes in length and your time spent FF'ing in between hash marks would be a bit less. But not by much. And any time saved would be offset by your time spent selecting a specified later start time. 

(btw, I made a Suggestion for faster fast forwarding specifically based on my experience skimming through sporting events.)



Your suggestion wouldn't save any power really because the Tivo is always recording anyway if its awake.

The really benefit of your Suggestion that I can see is you could use it to avoid a tuner conflict. It might come in handy then. But in that rare case you can always do a manual recording as you mentioned.

OH and it would also save disk space, but not many folks are deliberately recording the end of sporting events and archiving them for long term storage so I don't think that's much of a concern in general. And disk space is easily fixed by getting a larger hard drive. 

In my experience I'd rather have an ability to delete part of a sporting event that I've watched already. My most extreme example is recording Tennis coverage. The big events can show 8 hours of coverage at time. Many times I'll skim through 4 hours and still have 4 hours left and I would love to be able to delete that first 4 hours as Tivo will be recording more huge chunks shortly. Sometimes they air two or three 6-8 hour long chunks in 1 day. I don't watch all that but I will skim through it and pick and choose what I want to watch. And would love to command the Tivo to delete from this point backward.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

A custom, user selected, "tick" has been requested before, and could be used for this same function. That would be more useful for users.


----------

